

Ask HN: How to get HN's Show, Ask, etc. lists through the new API? - tsenkov


======
piran
Well, the API has this:

text The comment, Ask HN, or poll text. HTML.

However, if I look at your current thread:

[https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/8432082](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/8432082)

The text field is empty. My guess is right now you can either email the
support team at YC and ask or just parse the text.

~~~
tsenkov
The parsing shouldn't be a problem, but that's not what I ask - I want to know
if there is an easy way to get the items as listed in the HN pages Show, Ask,
Jobs etc.?

In other words should I also be looking at all topstories and pick 'em up, or
there is already a method for each of these collection?

